# Pops brine



## Gwanger (Apr 11, 2018)

Looked all over can't find Pops brine.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine.110799/


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 11, 2018)

Actually, the updated version:


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops6927s-curing-brines-regular-and-lo-salt


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 11, 2018)

I moved this thread to Curing for help finding it.


----------

